# Musical Instruments...



## elchzard (Feb 6, 2010)

Hello.  Just created this randomly really, I'm a curious fellow.

I play Flute, Oboe and Bass guitar.


----------



## Raika (Feb 6, 2010)

Just started the electric guitar a few days ago.


----------



## elchzard (Feb 6, 2010)

Cool man, stick with it.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Feb 6, 2010)

Used to play guitar and piano, but I kind of forgot how because I didn't play them for years anymore.


----------



## elchzard (Feb 6, 2010)

Ah, that's a shame...


----------



## Jamstruth (Feb 6, 2010)

Play a bit of rhythm guitar on my acoustic


----------



## NeSchn (Feb 6, 2010)

I have been playing drums for about 7 to 8 years, I also play some piano, very little guitar and I also do death metal growls, screams and can sing a little bit. I never show anyone my singing skills though because I get embarassed.


----------



## .Chris (Feb 6, 2010)

I just play the acoustic and electric guitar (no difference, eh)


----------



## silent sniper (Feb 7, 2010)

i play bass guitar


----------



## Cermage (Feb 7, 2010)

play guitar, anything i find interesting really. the last song i've bothered learning somewhat is 


which reminds me, i've been playing for nearly 5 years now. still haven't bothered to learn a song the whole way through.


----------



## ddetkowski (Feb 7, 2010)

I play Bass Guitar


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Feb 7, 2010)

Guitar. Acoustic or electric. I prefer acoustic guitar, though.


----------



## GoldenTalesGeek (Feb 7, 2010)

I played the clarinet for a time. The only musical thing I do nowadays is sing in my church's choir.


----------



## NeSchn (Feb 7, 2010)

GoldenTalesGeek said:
			
		

> I played the clarinet for a time. The only musical thing I do nowadays is sing in my church's choir.



Please don't use that font, you will be flamed like antonkan if you keep doing it :\ just warning yah.


----------



## _Burai_ (Feb 7, 2010)

I played piano for bout 3-4 years. Still play it and started guitar like a month ago.


----------



## GoldenTalesGeek (Feb 7, 2010)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Please don't use that font, you will be flamed like antonkan if you keep doing it :\ just warning yah.


I appreciate the warning, NeSchn, but I haven't gotten flamed for it so far. Although, I was half-expecting a ton of them on my introductory thread, cos there's some people from the former site *snip who don't think very highly of me. Although, I'm not sure who on here used to go that site. Anyway, unless it really starts to piss someone off, I'm sticking to this font.


----------



## NeSchn (Feb 7, 2010)

GoldenTalesGeek said:
			
		

> NeSchn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alright, just warning yah. At least this font is more pleasing to the eye than Antokan. He used to rock out the Arial font. God how that was annoying... lol

Anyways, back on topic.


----------



## Sterling (Feb 8, 2010)

I am currently trying Virtual DJ. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Hopefully it will go well.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Feb 8, 2010)

Skin Flute..



lol, jk.
I couldn't pass that up.


----------



## GoldenTalesGeek (Feb 8, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Skin Flute..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was honestly considering replying in a similar manner, but I ultimately decided against it, considering I'm still a newbie...


----------



## user0002 (Feb 8, 2010)

I have a guitar at my parents' home, and I play it sometimes when I go there. I also have a USB keyboard that I'm learning to play (at a painstakingly slow rate).


----------



## Alicat (Feb 9, 2010)

I've been learning to play guitar for about two to three years now (: I Love my electric, but I _seriously_ need to get an acoustic that isn't just a learn-to-play acoustic, since I write my own stuff and am actually serious about playing O.o Mind, I can also sing (really well) while I'm playing my guitar, it's awesome (:


----------



## Aeladya (Feb 9, 2010)

Past Instruments:
Piano
Guitar
Flute

Current Instruments:
Ocarina


I own a couple of guitars, but I suck since my hands are so small. I really wanna get some new ocarina's or a ukulele.


----------



## elchzard (Feb 9, 2010)

GoldenTalesGeek said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why yes, yes you are...
Then again, I spose, so am I  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My curiosity has been satisfied...


----------



## House Spider (Feb 9, 2010)

I play Guitar and I used to play Piano. I can also play the Tin Whistle.


----------



## Demonbart (Feb 9, 2010)

I've been playing the guitar for little over a year now. See sig for link to youtube channel, where I post the results of my practicing XD

EDIT:


			
				N64Temp said:
			
		

> I play Guitar and I used to play Piano. I can also play the Skin Whistle.


Fix'd


----------



## Cyan (Feb 9, 2010)

I played violin these past 5 years at the conservatory, and 1 year in philharmonic orchestra, but quited this year because of time (I spent more time on my computer after work, damn it !), and because I don't like other people earing what I'm playing/training ... it can be annoying to listen repeatedly to the same tune.
And also, because my teachers always preached for classical music (mozart, bach and all these people) and got predetermined ideas over the music I love :
game, anime, movie OST, even if it's orchestrated ... it's not good because it has "video game" in the name so it's sure a 8bit sound ! ahh so laaaaame ! only mozart is a real composer ! 

I really hate classical period  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I didn't care learning classic, but they didn't care listening what I liked in return.


Anyway, my main teacher still tried ^^
My first year exam was B.T. (from Hack//Sign OST) (not me on this video), I played it with a piano professor. (I should replay it, now I've improved !)
I got only 1 (good) comment over the full judges and other professors, all the others seemed unpleased (sure, it wasn't mozart ! grrr I hate that guy XD).

Later, I tried with Bleach's Never meant to belong (not me either), but it was too hard after only 3 years of violin.
So I never bring the teacher another music I like.

But it's sooooo damn difficult to find violin score on Internet  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



All is done for Piano, or Arranged for piano, no real violin parts


----------



## brett-big (Mar 22, 2010)

I play guitar and bass, i really love my electric though ;D


----------



## bnwchbammer (Mar 24, 2010)

Used to play the piano, I liked it... yet I didn't. It kinda felt like work more than anything else. Though I love rhythm games, so music is in my blood one way or another.


----------



## konnaz (Mar 24, 2010)

Been playing the electric guitar for about 4 years now


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Mar 24, 2010)

I play the cello in my school's chamber orchestra. First/second chair.


----------



## Sstew (Mar 24, 2010)

I play the Drums.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 24, 2010)

I play classical guitar, but I can play piano and violin too. I plan on playing electric guitar, but I'm not sure of that yet, it's basically the same.

I don't practice a lot, although I am really good at it, if I say so myself.


----------



## Hells Malice (Mar 24, 2010)

I've played saxophone for around 4 years. Started on alto sax, moved to bari sax.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 24, 2010)

Hells Malice said:
			
		

> I've played saxophone for around 4 years. Started on alto sax, moved to bari sax.


My brother plays saxophone too, I once tried it but failed incredibly, I had no idea how to blow on the damn thing


----------



## WildWon (Mar 24, 2010)

Singing my entire life.
Guitar (electric & acoustic, lead & rhythm) for about 20 years.
Bass (electric, want an upright like no other instrument) for about 15.
Drums on and off for about 10... but that's purely for shits and giggles.

Guitar/Bass/Vocals though, i've been in and out of bands for 15 years heh. Started in a Christian Alternative band (guitar/lead vox). Went into a punk/emo (bass/back vox). Then metal (bass). Then two acoustic/rock groups (guitar/lead vox).

I've stepped back from playing anything for about a year+, due to busy life. But i pick up the guitar every now and again. Hmmm. Mayhaps i'll pick it up today. It's been a while.

Heh, kinda like this:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> While she lays waiting, I stumble to the kitchen for a bite
> Then I see my old guitar in the night
> Just waiting for me like a secret friend, and there's no end


----------



## xangelinax (Mar 24, 2010)

I can play hot cross buns on the recorder. Trying to learn the guitar but my fingers don't listen to me.


----------



## 1NOOB (Mar 24, 2010)

i used to play trumpet  ....like 5 years  then stopped (school music concentration) lol


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 24, 2010)

I played the tuba for a number of years in middle/high school. 






(Before making fun of it, you can go blow my massive instrument.)


----------



## syko5150 (Mar 24, 2010)

i play piano(17 years),flamenco guitar(15 years) and violin(3 years) but i prefer playing piano more then the others


----------



## Pliskron (Mar 24, 2010)

I play the didgeridoo


----------



## NeSchn (Mar 25, 2010)

Sstew said:
			
		

> I play the Drums.


----------



## Mikehoncho16 (Mar 25, 2010)

I play Electric guitar, quite well now, actually!!!


----------



## jesterscourt (Mar 25, 2010)

Guitar, bass guitar, and some keyboard.


----------



## Porygon-X (Mar 25, 2010)

PIANO (8 years) I'm 17, so that's basically half my life.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 25, 2010)

You guys should post pics/videos of you with your gear.

I've been playing guitar for a little over a year.


----------



## WildWon (Mar 26, 2010)

flameiguana said:
			
		

> You guys should post pics/videos of you with your gear.
> 
> I've been playing guitar for a little over a year.



That is a superb idea. I'll be on that when i have a hot second (hopefully soon... but maybe not for another week). :yaybusylife:


----------



## Defiance (Mar 27, 2010)

I have been playing the drums a little over 6 years now, although, I am not really a drum set kind of guy.  I'm more into the marimba/other mallets and I also like to play the Timpani.  I have also been playing the piano for just under 8 years.  To be honest though, for someone who would play it for as long as I have, I'm not really all that good...  I mean, I'm okay, but not like a hardcore soloist or anything.


----------



## Dangy (Mar 27, 2010)

Ukulele, Bass, Guitar, Drums hopefully soon. :33


----------



## Klightx15 (Apr 12, 2010)

electric guitar 2 years 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





heres a guitar solo i did: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dvLFRox4Z8E


----------



## Excellentnuke (Apr 13, 2010)

Right now I only play flute, but I used to play piano and violin. I'm going to try to learn how to play bass guitar and drumset soon.


----------



## Hakoda (Apr 23, 2010)

Clarinet, Alto Sax, and the smallest smidge of Percussion


----------

